# Santa's real workshop: the town in China that makes the world's Christmas decorations



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

Inside the ‘Christmas village’ of Yiwu, there’s no snow and no elves, just 600 factories that produce 60% of all the decorations in the world
http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...a-that-makes-the-worlds-christmas-decorations


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2014)

Does this mean that when the toys are delivered by Santa, his sleigh is pulled by Jingjing and Li Ming and Chen-Chen and Hua-Huang, Rong-Shi and Wu-Wei and Zhi-Zen and Lin Jing?

... and most of all, of course, at the very head of the team, *Chi-Bi* ("Drunkard's Nose" in Chinese)?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Does this mean that when the toys are delivered by Santa, his sleigh is pulled by Jingjing and Li Ming and Chen-Chen and Hua-Huang, Rong-Shi and Wu-Wei and Zhi-Zen and Lin Jing?
> 
> ... and most of all, of course, at the very head of the team, *Chi-Bi* ("Drunkard's Nose" in Chinese)?



...you got it Phil!


----------

